# Похудел, впала грудь...



## AntonyG (14 Авг 2010)

18 лет
Вес около 60
Рост около 182
Год болел вегетарианством..за этот период вымахал на 10 см в росте но в весе практически не прибавил...в последнее время заметил что запала грудь...
Так же странно выпирает правое ребро...раньше тоже не было такого...заметил когда стал качать пресс...явно мешает.
Кстати ребра так выпирают с рождения.В детстве был сколиоз ...какой степени и т.д точно не скажу...сейчас судя по всему тоже есть.
Фото:








 :cray:
Тут видно снизу как торчит ребрышко ... Живот естественно втянул чтоб было лучше видно...


 
См.справа..


----------



## Анатолий (14 Авг 2010)

Вопрос в чем? 
Сколиоз есть, исправить ребро невозможно, только закачать мышцами.


----------

